# Medication for visual snow?



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Has anyone had visual snow symptoms and been prescribed medication for it and it has improved the visual snow? If so, leave the name of it, thank you.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I talk about this a lot as it came up in my two years of research,* Lamotrigine* or *Keppra* are your best bets from my research.

If you search the forum "Lamotrigine cured my vision snow" you should find the thread where someone asks this question and that will be one of the comments and I am sure there is many more stories on this board.

Lamotrigine is very effective for Visional Snow for a lot of people and your best bet out of the two as it will be easier to get as it's commonly used as an anti depressant.

Keppra is in a league of its own when it comes to visual symptoms, it can cure HPPD which has a range of visional symptoms (like walls morphing). Getting it would be hard work, I've got a thread "Keppra can cure HPPD" (And DP) so that + the trial that I said in the thread I have MAYBE could open the door up, but the doctor would have to get HPPD/Visional things or be open to understanding. I think to get Keppra you'd need a Neurologist in the UK.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

But you should not have too high expectation, because both drugs were never tested in clinical trials for visual snow. It might also play a role if the symptom is caused by drugs or not. I found most anecdotal success stories in a forum about HPPD.

This publication might be for you:

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11940-017-0448-3


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

What TDX said 100%. When I was looking into VS i never found any trials. I also can't find any data on how regularly Keppra or Lamotrigine helps VS as no one seems to be keeping numbers. All I really know is that when I read success stories these two are mention most often or tried.

I guess with any of this we have to go in with reasonable expectations or even no expectations and after that everything is massive bonus.

Also we all vary, I read someone who cured VS with SSRI which i only read once and can't really understand.. this may be science, but no one has figured it out perfectly yet.

Last thing, I had VS really badly one day, then it faded and now it's gone really. You never know.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I've read some things about Keppra and Lamotrigine and there are a lot of good results but there are also many people who have said it's made them worse. That's what I'm worried about. I don't care if it has no effect cause at least I've tried but I'm dreading it get any worse. My static isn't actually that bad it just feels like I have parts missing out of my vision, and many eye floaters. I only notice the static if I'm looking for it and only then is it faint but my other symptoms are x10 worse. I can't really focus on anything. I've only been like this for around 4 months; if it doesn't improve by the time I go to college I'm going to look more into medication, for now, I guess I'll let it rest for a bit.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sounds like a good plan. Yeah I have heard people without VS getting it from Keppra and Lamotrigine so I get your concerns.

I had eye floaters and blue field blue field entoptic phenomenon if you know what that is? quick google will show you it and I took a bunch of supplements that a guy in a youtube video took. I could find it for you as it worked or maybe time healed... see that's the thing, though it did only last 3 months, how do I know... but usually people don't get rid of blue field but again, could just be lucky.

I'm not sure if you have this problem, but for like halo's under lights and light sensitivity Lutein + Zeaxanthin honestly works, I could not stand light until I started taking it.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

klonopin (clonazepam) is one of the only things that really dents my visual snow.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

freezeup said:


> klonopin (clonazepam) is one of the only things that really dents my visual snow.


Yeah this was the third and last drug that I found success stories on, but to honest the OP is way to young to be on Clonazepam and in the UK they will not give it out as they have NICE guidelines that say 2 weeks for acute uses.

My doctor got in trouble for giving me Diazepam recently for 14 days and I got sent a letter. (Read about two lines and chucked it lol)

They are really clamping down on it.


----------



## Blackbart1720 (Nov 26, 2017)

CK1 could you pleas post the link for the guy on YouTube with the supplement for floaters.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I can't find it at this time, strange, it was the top one or two at the time.

Luien and other antioxidants and juice loads of berries is what i'd suggest. Mine are so light, i'm not sure how much floaters i have anymore.

PS, you tubing that for you and listen to one guy bitch who's one problem in life is some floaters.. some people think they have it tough.. they have no idea lol


----------



## Blackbart1720 (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

